# [Solved] I cannot access the wikipedia

## FBorges22

Greetings,

I am having problems when I try to access the wikipedia website. The page simply does not load and I was wondering if anyone else is having the same problem. Is there something wrong which wikipedia servers? Or this is happening only to me?

Thanks,

FBorges22Last edited by FBorges22 on Sun Mar 02, 2008 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## theotherjoe

nope, loads alright

----------

## FBorges22

What could be wrong? I really cannot access from here... Is there any way to contact them?

----------

## theotherjoe

Since you can play with gentoo.org there

obviously is no general problem w/ your

network connection.

here's what I would do:

use the traceroute utility to figure out

if www.wikipedia.org or en.wikipedia.org

 can be reached at all

----------

## FBorges22

I tested which traceroute and the wikipedia.org can be reached! This is strange... and I still cannot access the site which my browser.

----------

## theotherjoe

tried different web browsers ?

----------

## timeBandit

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> What could be wrong? I really cannot access from here...

 Where is "here?" Your residence, a university dormitory, your place of business...? If you are using one of your employer's computers they might have a proxy configured to block Wikipedia (unusual, but possible).

----------

## FBorges22

"Here" is located in my home... Sao Paulo - Brazil.... and I don´t use proxy.

----------

## hoacker

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> The page simply does not load 

 

What does "does not load" mean? Blank page? Error message?

What browser do you use? 

Any plugins like adblock running in your browser? Try to disable them temporarily.

Did you try an other browser like theotherjoe suggested? 

Since traceroute shows that wikipedia.org ist reacheable I assume the problem is somewhere in your browser configuration.

----------

## StarDragon

Well can you ping it? This is very unusual. Maybe try using it with links to see if that works.

----------

## FBorges22

I am using the Firefox browser and the ping has failed... And the links did not work too... I was thinking... Could they have banned me? But why they would do that? I am just a frequent visitor. Because the Wikipedia has many good articles that I like to read.

----------

## madisonicus

Weird problems like this are sometimes caused by improperly configured routers along the way to a server you're trying to access.  See this kerneltrap article for some more info.  The quick test is to try wikipedia after doing this command:

```
# echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
```

If that doesn't help then just set it back to 1:

```
# echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
```

HTH,

m

----------

## i92guboj

There's no need to worry about this unless it is a a long lasting issue.

These problems are usually temporary dns issues. Some dns server in the middle of you and wikipedia might have fallen due to technical problems. Wait and most surely it will be solved soon. If it continues for many days, then you can start searching for more complex answers.

----------

## Carnildo

 *FBorges22 wrote:*   

> I am using the Firefox browser and the ping has failed... And the links did not work too... I was thinking... Could they have banned me? But why they would do that? I am just a frequent visitor. Because the Wikipedia has many good articles that I like to read.

 

Even if you're banned, you'll still be able to read Wikipedia.  Banning only affects a person's ability to edit articles.

----------

## -Craig-

Check your MTU on your external interface.

Does dict.leo.org work for you?

If not and you're using your box directly on the internet search for TCPMSS clamp to PMTU.

----------

## FBorges22

Now It is working all right

----------

